# We're you scared to go to your 1st therapy appt?



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I just made my son’s first therapy appointment and I’m really freaked out. I’ve never been to a therapist due to lack of insurance (& fear ops ) and I don’t know what to expect but the questions they were asking me on the phone felt like they think he’s some crazed serial killer or something. :afr He has anger issues also so I guess that may be where those questions came from but he’s not violent or anything he just asked to check into something for the anger he feels but doesn’t express. I had no idea he even felt so much anger and I think it really stems from his SA. I know he gets angry at the other students at school because of they way they treat him.

Is it not going to be as bad as I think? Any tips on what to expect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

The questions they ask are standard and mostly for a diagnosis. My therapist, in the first meeting, warned me that a lot of the questions wouldn't be relevant to me, but he was required to ask them. He had to ask if I was on drugs, if I wanted to hurt somebody, etc. which of course I didn't, but they want to catch those people who do have serious problems early on so they can get them help. The first therapy appointment is just a screening.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

That's exactly what had me so freaked out: they asked if he wanted to hurt himself or others then if he was a danger to himself or others. They asked the same thing in 3 or 4 different wordings like they were trying to trick me into a confession. :thanks


----------

